# Old English: Will you marry me?



## Tearees

This is my first post in this forums, so first of all, hi everybody

I´m going to propose marriage to my girlfriend, and I´d like to do it using old english.. but i have no clue how to do that.. online translators have failed me (Too complicated, since i´m Spanish and old english has a lot of variants for each word)

I´m asking if someone could tell me how to say;

"Will you marry me?" <-- This is the english form for the question.
"Do you want to marry me?" <-- This is like it´s said in spanish.

I´m not sure which one i´ll use, so i´d apreciate if you can translate both.. the only thing i know saying in old english is "Ic lufie þe, lȳt hlǣfdīge" (I love you, little lady)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brioche

In the days when Old English was spoken, you asked the girl's father!

I suggest that you request is beyond the scope of this forum.


----------



## entangledbank

Wilt þū mīn weddian? (The letter þ is like th in thin.)


----------



## Tearees

entangledbank said:


> Wilt þū mīn weddian? (The letter þ is like th in thin.)



Thanks a lot! I suppose that it means "Will you marry me?" 



Brioche said:


> In the days when Old English was spoken, you asked the girl's father!
> 
> I suggest that you request is beyond the scope of this forum.



Oh, i didn´t think about that.. and i´m not going to ask for it to her father! xD

Anyways... There is no problem if you can tell me how to say it "by words", i mean, translating each word appart,so i can then get them toguether in a sentence.


----------



## entangledbank

Yes, it's just "Will you me wed?" The word order is different from Modern English because the infinitive _weddian_ goes to the end, as it does in German or Dutch. The verb takes a genitive object, so _min_ rather than _me_. The "you" is the archaic singular _thou_.


----------

